# Anyone done the Silver State Classic?



## Shocktopus (Nov 8, 2008)

Sounds like a lot of fun. Was wondering if anyone had done it and if it is doable for a non-racer with just a couple of years of autocross experience and whole lot of fast driving.


----------



## Shocktopus (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## bluedogok (May 21, 2007)

No, but if you are interested there is another similar event called the *Big Bend Open Road Race* that takes part in West Texas out near where my in-laws live. It will be April 22-25 this year.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Twice.

Back before it became commercialized - in the early 90's.

I dont know if I'd go now. It looks like a yay-hoo fest IMHO.
.


----------



## Shocktopus (Nov 8, 2008)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Twice.
> 
> Back before it became commercialized - in the early 90's.
> 
> ...


How so? What's changed?

What speed did you run? What is the course like? Mostly straight or are curves common?

And do you have any waypoint timing sheets to share?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Shocktopus said:


> How so? What's changed?
> 
> What speed did you run? What is the course like? Mostly straight or are curves common?
> 
> And do you have any waypoint timing sheets to share?


It was really underground in the early days. We drove up to Ely from LA, raced 92 miles and drove back. It seems there are a lot of trailer queens and high dollar cars that people bring for bragging rights. Earlier, it was much more hardcore racers. Larry and Jean Bartschi (sp) flew off the road in '91 because a tire blew at speed. His wife was killed and he was severely injured. Since then the lawyers got involved... and the race got coverage in Hot Rod and Road & Track...and it was over IMHO. 
First time out we did Touring class (2nd place IIRC), and the next time it was the under 149...whatever that class was.
I remember staying at the Flamingo Hilton on the way up and back - and at that time it was the absolute end of the strip. :rofl:.
.


----------



## Shocktopus (Nov 8, 2008)

Other than them being much more strict on tires, is there anything that got crappy about it? I don't have much concern about tires, I'll be running near-new Z-rated tires.

What did you drive in the race?

What can you tell me about the course? Fun? Dull? Endless stretches of boredom punctuated by moments of sheer terror? Help a brother out!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Shocktopus said:


> Other than them being much more strict on tires, is there anything that got crappy about it? I don't have much concern about tires, I'll be running near-new Z-rated tires.
> 
> What did you drive in the race?
> 
> What can you tell me about the course? Fun? Dull? Endless stretches of boredom punctuated by moments of sheer terror? Help a brother out!


It's a Blast. 13 miles straights can draw your attention, dont drift off and stay focused. There are some nice corners. I had a 1985 Mustang SVO at the time, leaned on, roll bar, flame out, etc. I had to have a navigator ride with me and we and worked out hand signals for upcoming corners (sweeper, sharp, etc) because the car was so loud you could not talk to the passenger.


----------



## Shocktopus (Nov 8, 2008)

Did you use a GPS or just a stopwatch? I was thinking of buying a middlin' priced digital stopwatch for my navigator, and just printing out the course description from the website and doing some math. From the very few things I can find online, it boils down to trying to arrive about 1min ahead of time into the Narrows and then smoothing things out as needed afterwards.

Thanks, for the info, man. Any more, however anecdotal, is very welcome!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

1991 was Pre-GPS. 
We used a timer. It's important that your navigator help you so you dont break out.


----------

